# H'ween Party 2009



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Let me just say: After Rodney having 2 surgeries, 1 ER visit, and 1 hospital stay since June 24th........its nothing short of a f'ing miracle that we not only have our h'ween display up and running but that we actually pulled off having a party!!!










http://picasaweb.google.com/gypsichic/HWeenParty2009?authkey=Gv1sRgCNXIkKmKmP7xTA&feat=directlink


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks like a scary group! Take care and have a wonderful Halloween Night


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I like that the blucky got in on that pic.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome....but I always knew you would make it happen!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good for you, gypsi - glad you were able to party!


So the guy in all the bandages must be the one who had all the doctor work done


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks like mummy was feeling no pain! Glad you were able to party...everyone seemed to be having a blast!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Good for you, gypsi - glad you were able to party!
> 
> So the guy in all the bandages must be the one who had all the doctor work done


lol.............that would be correct! he's healing nicely although PT puts a cramp in his style.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

and we were hoping to change some things this year........make the theme more cohesive, add some additional interaction, more animation.........cuz i feel like we're in that familiar rut of "same stuff different year". However, with all the health issues, $$$ issues, & other life priorities.........just didn't happen. I noticed others have struggled like we have this year..........hope next year is better for ALL of us haunters!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks like my kinda party!


----------

